# South Lodge - Briggens House Hotel - Jan 2011



## nelly (Jan 25, 2011)

A magnificent symmetrical pair of Grade II listed gate lodges located at the South gate of the Briggens House Hotel in Roydon







The hotel itself is undergoing a refurb and is currently occupied by the caretaker

Description on the British Listed Buildings website is thus...

_Gates and a pair of gatelodges 'HCG 1914' on approach bridge parapet. Plum brick with red brick dressings, steep Coniston slate roofs, carved limestone urns to gatepiers, wrought iron gates. A formal classical symmetrical arrangement approached by a converging parapetted bridge from Essex across a stream. Deep moulded brick capping and plum brick with short square piers to parapet wall, opening into small rectangular forecourt. Heavy wrought iron double gates with scrolled tops between tall brick
piers with urn finials. Tall 1-storey and attics gate lodge on each side with steep hipped roofs, square central chimney and flat topped dormer with moulded cornice on each side. 2 flush box sash windows with 6/6 panes, each set in round arched panel with keystone. Moulded wooden eaves cornice. Parapeted flat
roofed open porch links each lodge to a gatepier and each has an ornamental wrought iron gate in a round arched opening with stone imposts and keystone. Circular opening with scrolled grill on canted face next gate. Matching brick extensions at rear of each lodge. The entrance frames a view of Briggens House along the avenue._











When you get to the other side of those magnificent gates, the driveway goes on forever


























































































I went to have a look at the North Gate Lodge, but this is obscured by scaffolding, it did have a couple of interesting features though











There is also some sort of tower in the grounds, but I was getting too many strange looks from the golfers to explore it.






Thanks for looking


----------



## BahrainPete (Jan 26, 2011)

I love the detail of the wrought iron work and the old square-section drain pipes, which are true built-to-last qualities that unfortunately dont appear to often these days.


----------



## sam1990 (Jan 29, 2011)

Interesting tower in the last pic. Looks kind of like a WWII gun tower which has been converted into something else. hmm, odd!


----------



## nelly (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't know about that Sam, I'll look into it and see what I can find out.


----------



## skeleton key (Jan 30, 2011)

Nelly thats cool mate ,will see if i can dig out the pics i took of the hotel a while ago and post em up here.
Oh and that towers so odd up close it almosts look like giant pigeon coope lol

SK


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 6, 2011)

Ooh, nice! Love the details, especially the corbels. Excellent find, Nelly.


----------



## westnorfolk (May 2, 2011)

Hi 

love the pics of the lodges 

I worked at the hotel for 8 years and the lodges were staff accomodation 

The tower was a water tower supplying the house from a lake in the grounds 

just outside the house there is a huge pump which pumped water across 

we used to have the plans framed on the wall int he hotel from 1908 I think 

so sad to see it in that state


----------



## nelly (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the tower mate, we were wondering.

It's on out list of things to climb


----------

